# LA Passes Ordinance Requiring City Contractors To Disclose NRA Ties



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

We need more transparency from the crooked politicians as to why they come up with this crazy stuff.

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/10/10/la-ordinance-requires-city-contractors-disclose-nra-ties/

The vote on the NRA motion, which was written by Councilman Mitch O’Farrell, directs the city attorney to draft an ordinance outlining the new disclosure rules, which will need to be voted on by the City Council.

“For the sake of transparency, the city’s residents and stakeholders deserve to know how the city’s public funds are being spent, and whether taxpayer funds are being spent on contractors that have contractual or sponsorship ties with the NRA,” the motion states.
Full article at link


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

imjon said:


> We need more transparency from the crooked politicians as to why they come up with this crazy stuff.
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/10/10/la-ordinance-requires-city-contractors-disclose-nra-ties/
> 
> ...


If the jackasses are stupid enough to pass it, it will be found to be unconstitutional.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

ESOX said:


> If the jackasses are stupid enough to pass it, it will be found to be unconstitutional.


I would be not be surprised if one, or more, justices of the SCOTUS, would not see it that way. The Bill of Rights is not looking upon as "binding" by a few there.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

ESOX said:


> If the jackasses are stupid enough to pass it, it will be found to be unconstitutional.


I just usually post a snip of the article. They did pass it. 
I doubt they care much if it's found to be illegal. This is demonizing guns and gun owners to ruin future generations from considering ownership.
Kind of like cigarettes and their attempts to demonize sugar. Remember the soda pop tax? 


_The motion, approved by a 10-0 vote, does not ban NRA-linked contractors from doing business with the city, but would require them to disclose any contracts or sponsorships they have with the gun rights advocacy group._


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

What else would you expect?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I suppose they hope the contractors will feel pressure to withdraw support for the NRA. Assuming that is, it doesn't get challenged in court and defeated. From what I've seen of contractors it will have it's desired effect with many of them.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Nostromo said:


> From what I've seen of contractors it will have it's desired effect with many of them.


There are cowards in all walks of life.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

imjon said:


> I just usually post a snip of the article. They did pass it.
> I doubt they care much if it's found to be illegal. This is demonizing guns and gun owners to ruin future generations from considering ownership.
> Kind of like cigarettes and their attempts to demonize sugar. Remember the soda pop tax?
> 
> ...


If you read the article, it says they passed a measure directing the city attorney to write an ordinance they will then have to vote on to pass. The city attorney will find no constitutional way to write this ridiculous ordinance. From the article:

*"The vote on the NRA motion, which was written by Councilman Mitch O’Farrell, directs the city attorney to draft an ordinance outlining the new disclosure rules, which will need to be voted on by the City Council."*


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

ESOX said:


> If you read the article, it says they passed a measure directing the city attorney to write an ordinance they will then have to vote on to pass. The city attorney will find no constitutional way to write this ridiculous ordinance. From the article:
> 
> *"The vote on the NRA motion, which was written by Councilman Mitch O’Farrell, directs the city attorney to draft an ordinance outlining the new disclosure rules, which will need to be voted on by the City Council."*


Ok, missed that part. Pissed me off that they would even try such crap. It usually means they're just looking to waste NRA money by forcing them to sue. While there is decent money with the NRA, it doesn't compare to the anti gunners.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

imjon said:


> Pissed me off that they would even try such crap.


Those of their ilk are opposed to freedom, the Constitution and this Nation.


----------

